# Massachusetts Retail Tax ID Question???



## fournwoof (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey everybody. I was just about to place my first order of plastisol transfers from TransferExpress and I read in their material that I need a Retail Tax ID number to place an order.

My question is, I live in Massachusetts and there is no sales tax placed on clothing, do I still need to apply for a Retail Tax ID number? Can I use my social security number when placing an order instead? I don't plan on having a big t-shirt company. I am mostly just pressing t-shirts as a service to my friends who own businesses and need t-shirts for their employees or to sell at gyms etc... Of course it is going to be a small source of income as well. Any information on this subject is greatly appreciated.

Just when I though I was ready to go...nope!


----------



## Bigpapi (Nov 15, 2009)

No sales tax on clothing? Are you sure about that?.

In any event, what is the cost for a sale tax ID? Might be worth it.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm in Ohio, but if I charge tax or not, I still need to file. Of course it may be different there, but I would assume the least you would need is a business license.


----------



## fournwoof (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes I am positive that there is not sales tax on clothing in MA. I am not sure how much it costs for a retail ID number but I think I may have to get one. I just want to avoid a lot of government paper work and hassle. From what I have read online, even if there is no sales tax on clothing, you still have to file quarterly taxes and just insert zeros.


----------

